# experts, teach me how to take a pic like this



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

how can i take a pic like this? what settings do i put in my camera?

i'm poor so i only have a lousy point and shoot after my 2nd cousin dropped my nicer camera and broke it during a wedding. yes i was pissed lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/digital-hd-imports-photography_bmw330ice/5460081327/

[EDIT]

finally got a chance to take pics


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Dates

Taken on	February 19, 2011 at 10.26am EST
Posted to Flickr	February 19, 2011 at 11.21PM CDT
Exif data

Camera	*Nikon D3100*
Exposure	*25*
Aperture	*f/9.0*
Focal Length	*150 mm*
*ISO Speed	100*
Exposure Bias	0 EV
Flash	No Flash
X-Resolution	240 dpi
Y-Resolution	240 dpi
Orientation	Horizontal (normal)
Software	Adobe Photoshop CS4 Windows
Date and Time (Modified)	2011:02:20 00:17:32
Exposure Program	Shutter speed priority AE
Date and Time (Original)	2011:02:19 10:26:10.90-05:00
Date and Time (Digitized)	2011:02:19 10:26:10
Max Aperture Value	5.1
Subject Distance	*0.02 m*
*Metering Mode	Spot*
Light Source	Unknown
Sub Sec Time Original	90
Sub Sec Time Digitized	90
Color Space	sRGB
Sensing Method	One-chip color area
CFAPattern	[Green,Blue][Red,Green]
Custom Rendered	Custom
Exposure Mode	Auto
White Balance	Auto
Digital Zoom Ratio	1
*Focal Length In35mm Format	225 mm*
Scene Capture Type	Standard
Gain Control	None
Contrast	Normal
Saturation	Normal
Sharpness	Normal
Subject Distance Range	Unknown
Compression	JPEG (old-style)
Global Angle	30
Global Altitude	30
Photoshop Quality	12
Photoshop Format	Standard
Progressive Scans	3 Scans
XMPToolkit	Adobe XMP Core 4.2.2-c063 53.352624, 2008/07/30-18:12:18
Orientation	Horizontal (normal)
Creator Tool	Adobe Photoshop Lightroom
Metadata Date	2011:02:20 00:17:32-05:00
*Lens	55.0-200.0 mm f/4.0-5.6*
Lens ID	163
Image Number	1025
Approximate Focus Distance	0.02
Format	image/jpeg
Color Mode	3
ICCProfile Name	sRGB IEC61966-2.1
Original Document ID	xmp.did:CC1003ABB03CE01187DDA7A8652B4D88
History Action	saved
History Instance ID	xmp.iid:CC1003ABB03CE01187DDA7A8652B4D88
History When	2011:02:20 00:17:32-05:00
History Software Agent	Adobe Photoshop CS4 Windows
History Changed	/
Viewing Conditions Illuminant Type	D50
Measurement Observer CIE 1931
Measurement Flare	0.999%
Measurement Illuminant	D65
Color Transform	YCbCr
Flash Return	No return detection
Flash Mode	Unknown
Flash Function	False
Flash Red Eye Mode	False


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

It really depends on what P&S you have, some don't let you do much, others are quite good. Hopefully you can understand the settings above, most settings on auto, the key in capturing this picture was the relatively long exposure time of 25, guessing from the blurred speedo, it was hand held.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

jsublime said:


> It really depends on what P&S you have, some don't let you do much, others are quite good. Hopefully you can understand the settings above, most settings on auto, the key in capturing this picture was the relatively long exposure time of 25, guessing from the blurred speedo, *it was hand held*.


That would be very steady hands for 25 seconds. the subject distance doesn't seem right. .02m = .79 inch.


----------



## bmw330ice (Mar 31, 2011)

hey...what's up buddy?! I actually stumbled across this thread while looking at my Flickr account. All the info given above is correct, but how i captured this photo was by long exposure with my camera on a tripod. lol Don't worry, i'm not a freak or anything and can hold a camera still for 25 secs. :rofl:

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Dave 330i said:


> That would be very steady hands for 25 seconds. the subject distance doesn't seem right. .02m = .79 inch.


Lol, you should be a surgeon. Thought it was 1/25, my bad.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

bmw330ice said:


> hey...what's up buddy?! I actually stumbled across this thread while looking at my Flickr account. All the info given above is correct, but how i captured this photo was by long exposure with my camera on a tripod. lol Don't worry, i'm not a freak or anything and can hold a camera still for 25 secs. :rofl:
> 
> Hope this helps! :thumbup:


Hahahaha thanks!!!!!  I still haven't had a chance to try it haha. I'm in school for medicine (hopefully surgery!) myself lol!


----------



## bmw330ice (Mar 31, 2011)

mujjuman said:


> Hahahaha thanks!!!!!  I still haven't had a chance to try it haha. I'm in school for medicine (hopefully surgery!) myself lol!


haha no problem!! Let me know how it turns out when you get the chance, and I'm here for questions if need be :thumbup:

lol and awesome!! that is not an easy task to go to school for. A lot of years and sweat! haha I'm going to school for Marketing! :rofl:


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

bmw330ice said:


> haha no problem!! Let me know how it turns out when you get the chance, and I'm here for questions if need be :thumbup:
> 
> lol and awesome!! that is not an easy task to go to school for. A lot of years and sweat! haha I'm going to school for Marketing! :rofl:


haha that's nice! My cousin just got her BA in Marketing.

Did you slowly rev up the engine continuously for 25ish secs?


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok so here are my pics. My camera only went up to 8sec, and i could not change the ISO setting if i had long exposure set. also, it was hard controlling the rpm in the upper rev range, hahaha... i was getting nervous about sounding loud as HELL. I'm gonna need to do this again sometime, with other cars and with a better camera haha. I had to hold it by hand though, and i set the dashboard dimmer on the lowest setting. Will update OP with pics too

First pic I took... messed up the timing lol









Second time, best pic, more easy to control revs in this range. I wanted to go from 2000-5000rpm or something but the camera only lasted like 8secs and tht proved to short









This was the shot I was tryna take... it was pretty hard controlling the revs this high, PLUS it was loud as hell, at 3AM hahahaa


----------



## bmw330ice (Mar 31, 2011)

haha...yup! I actually had my brother rev it for 25ish seconds, while i was outside the car with the camera and the tripod. lol and I know what you mean, since I had him rev it for that long and somewhat high up, it was getting quite loud.  

btw, nice pictures! Turned out nicely!


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks!!! it means alot coming from you


----------

